# More Simon tree work (popular guy)



## Ekka (Aug 31, 2006)

Gee, this guys going off, we did a stack of gums on acreage and could fell some large sections.

We cut the barrels up 2.2m long to be used for rural fencing posts.

And even a requested soundtrack to keep you amused.

6.09mins and 31mb wmv

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/blackiesjob2.wmv


----------



## a_lopa (Aug 31, 2006)

cool ekka in loading it now


----------



## l2edneck (Aug 31, 2006)

*Another Quality vid*

Looks like you guys are havin fun!!!!!!:rockn:


----------



## tree dude (Aug 31, 2006)

*takedown*

good job guys!

ekka i could sure use 1 of those machines,it would save time and my back!


tree dude


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 31, 2006)

Don't let the manufacturer see you loading all those men on the back. I think you just voided your warranty!  


Good vid as usual!


----------



## Ekka (Sep 1, 2006)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Don't let the manufacturer see you loading all those men on the back. I think you just voided your warranty!
> 
> 
> Good vid as usual!



I found a place that fills your tyres with solid compound rubbery stuff. The do bobcats and things like that so they become puncture proof.

I'm thinking about getting it done, takes them 2 days for the whole shebang to happen, coz I reckon I'll be busting tyres soon.


----------



## TackleTree (Sep 1, 2006)

ekka, you are always cracking me up. Kind of looks like the Keystone Kops jumping into the truck to chase the bad guys. Great videos, I am sure everyone would agree, We thank you for your time, effort, entertainment, teaching skills, not to mention the camera work and editing. Cheers to ya mate!


----------



## xtremetrees (Sep 1, 2006)

Nice notches !. A little deeper than what I cut, I cut about 1/3 way in.


----------



## Ekka (Sep 1, 2006)

SmokechaseII was yacking about notches in a thread thrown up by 1Callandscape's video.

He said on big fat heavy spars go deeper to get a wider hinge and a notch closer to the centre of gravity on the spar. All results in an easier pull over of the spar.

Now, on thinner stuff he reckons the traditional 1/3 is good.

Argghhh, I just cut em and fell em, and wha ya get is results. If you shoot for 1/3 and end up with 25% to 50% you will live, trust me on that one.


----------



## xtremetrees (Sep 1, 2006)

I been kinda doing what you suggest ekka but slowly.

On the road to todays finish up job. Steep! pic 15

These are our woods. in the woods pic 8


----------



## 046 (Sep 1, 2006)

good job on video!


----------



## Adkpk (Sep 1, 2006)

That's a lota broccoli. All we need now is the kangaroo steaks.


----------



## JimL (Sep 3, 2006)

Nice video, id turn the music volume down a little so you can hear more whats going on, make it more in the back ground..


----------



## Ekka (Sep 3, 2006)

Good point JimL

Hey Extreme, it's mighty green there, what are all those trees?


----------



## JimL (Sep 3, 2006)

Ekka said:


> Good point JimL
> 
> Hey Extreme, it's mighty green there, what are all those trees?




looks like some small red oaks, and a stray ash in there?


----------

